# driving in cairo



## morlec81 (Aug 13, 2012)

can anyone tell me the cost of road tax, insurance and registration in egypt?
also information on trip ticket cars


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum


Have a good look through the forum as we have discussed this subject many times and I am sure you will find what you are looking for.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

TherE is a sticky at the top of the page. Living in egypt. Have a read for more info


----------



## morlec81 (Aug 13, 2012)

mohamedx55 said:


> I did not find good answers in the sticky.
> Anyway, for a 1600cc car or so, its better to buy from Egypt and drive. Cost of registration/insurance..etc is low. 300-500LE one time fee.
> 
> If you want a bigger car 4x4 or a luxury vehicle it is better to go trip tik. Due to the cost of shipping, Saudi Arabia is the best area to import cars from. Cars take 3 days to ship and you can have them in Egypt for 6 months in the year. Cost of shipping/retaining car for 6 months is around 4000 LE or so. after 6 months you can park the car in designated parking spots for imported cars at Cairo Airport/ or ship them back to be kept in Saudi Arabia.
> There are a lot of good dealers who import excellent cars for this purpose.


Thanks for the information I am looking for 1600 - 2000 car 
can you recommend any dealers I could try


----------



## morlec81 (Aug 13, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> Have a good look through the forum as we have discussed this subject many times and I am sure you will find what you are looking for.


Thank you I will have a good look through


----------



## mohamedx55 (Aug 14, 2012)

A good dealer i know and dealt with is in hadayek elqobba and has a branch in Alex. Message me and i will give you the contact info. He csn get you any car u want besides he has a showroom with about 30 cars or so and his cars are excellent. He also does all registration And paperwork for expats.


----------

